# Chrome 50s fixie from copake. built



## ericbaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Won this frame kit at copake this year, got it built and its lookin good i think. Not all period correct but built to ride. Still on the lookout for a few key parts. 

I dont believe its a BSA frame, but if anyone knows one way or another, please chime in. It certainly has a lot of character.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 6, 2011)

bike looks pretty cool all you'll need now is a scarf, striped longsleave shirt and some skinny jeans


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 6, 2011)

really? this is 100% cooler than any douchy hipster fixie.


----------



## robertc (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool bike.


----------

